# Recommendation needed for roof insulation and tiling



## Vertedee (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello
We are looking for a reputable roof professional in the Bourgogne France Comte region. If you have a recommendation it would be much appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## Yours truly confused (Sep 12, 2017)

Vertedee said:


> Hello
> We are looking for a reputable roof professional in the Bourgogne France Comte region. If you have a recommendation it would be much appreciated.
> Thank you!


I would suggest that you need to look fairly close to home, the artisan currently on our roof, and the others locally, tend to only work within a 30km radius of their base. We found ours from asking locals who have had work done who they recommended. The other thing is that you may have to wait, ours is not acceptinag any new clients at the moment, he has enough work for the whole of 2023 and going into 2024. We are in Côte d’Or.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Another possibility is to check with the local mairie. Many mairies publish a periodic newsletter, which is financed in part by ads from local merchants and artisans. Believe me, the mairie would hear about it if one of their advertisers isn't reputable (well, unless he's the mayor's son, uncle or cousin). Also ask neighbors who they have used for roofing jobs. But the closer to home, the better. I always say that, if one of the local guys rips you off, at least you can drive by his house and throw rocks at the windows. (Haven't ever had to do that, actually.)


----------



## Vertedee (Jun 23, 2015)

Yours truly confused said:


> I would suggest that you need to look fairly close to home, the artisan currently on our roof, and the others locally, tend to only work within a 30km radius of their base. We found ours from asking locals who have had work done who they recommended. The other thing is that you may have to wait, ours is not acceptinag any new clients at the moment, he has enough work for the whole of 2023 and going into 2024. We are in Côte d’Or.


Our house is in Switzerland in a border village. We got a quote for nearly 200k to insulate the roof and re tile it. The artisans here charge 2-3 times the price for work that isn't even twice as good. We have a house in France which is also having the roof replaced due to water damage. It's too far for that guy to do the place in CH too so thought we could find someone across the border who was closer. We are very close to Kiffis. Don't know anyone there so... if anyone is from that area and can help it would be great.


----------



## Vertedee (Jun 23, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Another possibility is to check with the local mairie. Many mairies publish a periodic newsletter, which is financed in part by ads from local merchants and artisans. Believe me, the mairie would hear about it if one of their advertisers isn't reputable (well, unless he's the mayor's son, uncle or cousin). Also ask neighbors who they have used for roofing jobs. But the closer to home, the better. I always say that, if one of the local guys rips you off, at least you can drive by his house and throw rocks at the windows. (Haven't ever had to do that, actually.)


Checking at the mairie sounds like a good possibility for us. Thanks!


----------

